

How Far Can the Mighty Apple Fall? - Lightning
http://business.time.com/2013/04/18/how-far-can-the-mighty-apple-fall/?iid=biz-main-lead

======
cdrux
This article just seems to reinforce how the markets really are only driven by
greed and fear. Obviously fear is driving this downward trend. Legitimate that
Apple is potentially butting up against some growth constraints, but it seems
ludicrous to me that Apple would be trading at a $9 price/earnings ratio while
LinkedIn would be trading at a $914 price/earnings ratio. That seems a little
misguided to me.

